# Gas mileage on 2007 A6 Avant???



## graycat (Jun 11, 2006)

Greetings. I am looking at a2007 Audi A6 Avant Quattro and wanted to know what kind of gas mileage to expect. I am aware that you have to use premium and with the prices of gas these days, mileage is a concern. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Revoptom (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a 2008 A6 sedan 3.2 quattro. Mostly city driving average about 23 mpg.


----------



## simplicit (Oct 7, 2003)

I get around 29-32 on the highway depending on speed and winds.


----------



## Fstdude (Apr 26, 2011)

I have gotten in the 30 mpg range on the highway with reasonable driving.


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

i get 24mpg with all city driving


----------

